# little boy leaves bathtub on



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok here are a few pics of what happens when a little boy leaves the bathtub running full blast and then the entire family goes to the grocery store for an hour. Enjoy.
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/floodedhouse.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/ceilingflood.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/floodedbath.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/hardwoodflood.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/hardwoodflood2.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/floodedlivingroom.jpg
These last two are of the H.O trying to cleanup.....in the last one you can see the head of the little boy who did the damage. I was taking pics for them because they could find their camera and insurance company said get pics. The total cost of the damge was 28,000.00. Thank God for insurance heh?:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE THEY HAVE MONEY WHY NOT A PROFESSIONAL CLEAN UP AGENCY? ( too lazy to change the caps)


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive got one a while back. House is finished and open for parade of homes. Water is on for over a week. Real estate people in and out. I get a call that for over a day water has been pouring out the front door. I go , shut off the water--a toilet rose up and kept running (flusher didnt wait to look ). As a good joe I called the disaster company to start water extraction ( they can de-humidify to desert and argue effectively against mold and cover my deductible when possible so I like them). Well, my insurance company came out and said it wasnt my fault and they wont pay. The contractor didnt have his insurance switched over from builder risk and was covered for only $5000 on a $25k loss. Everyone started looking at me and wanting the $10k emergency clean up bill, since I called them, covered by me etc. I was doing over $400k of work with the company yearly. I said no. My insurance co. kicked in $6k to be nice and to date they still think I was responsible.
No ,I dont still do the work.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Ok here are a few pics of what happens when a little boy leaves the bathtub running full blast and then the entire family goes to the grocery store for an hour. Enjoy.
> http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/floodedhouse.jpg
> http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/ceilingflood.jpg
> http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/floodedbath.jpg
> ...



The flood pictures are ok but can you get a few more of mrs. homeowner?:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a home owner call me about a home that was vacant and for sale over the winter that flooded due to burst pipes. He had the heat on set to 60º but during one of the Realtors showings someone played with the thermostat and set it to AC. So of course with the -40º weather the pipes froze solid and split. Now no one was showing the home for a few weeks and things did warm up so the Owner went over there to clean and salt the driveway. To his surprise when he opened the garage door he had 24" water standing in the garage. 

Well when I showed up I noticed his furnace is water logged (water ran down the duct work) so I just shut the main off drain down the system and winterized what I can, then told him once he gets the furnace up and running I then can repair all his burst pipes. Also gave him the # to a restoration company which set up a temporary furnace in the garage, suction mats to suck the water out of the hardwood floors, a massive dehumidifier also in the garage with all the piping leading into the building.

He only had 6 pipes that burst, 4 in the ceiling over the dining area, an air chamber under the kitchen sink, and an air chamber in the wall for the master bath lavatory sink. All the Kohler/fluidmaster ball cocks where split, water closets did not crack luckily, and two positemp cartridges needed replacing.

I really need to get a new digital camara. There are tons of jobs I could share with you all.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

stillaround said:


> LOOKS LIKE THEY HAVE MONEY WHY NOT A PROFESSIONAL CLEAN UP AGENCY? ( too lazy to change the caps)


 They did call a cleanup crew but those pics were taken minutes after they found it....the guy was callin while he was looking for the leak......I was on the phone with him when he found the tub on. I got there about 10 minutes after they arrived back home. The flood cleanup crew was on the way. They took the baseboards down and hooked up cool dehumidifiers with hoses between each wall stud. All the hardwood came out and the walls and ceilings had to be painted. Some of the walls and ceiling had to be replaced along with tons of molding. So they did call a professional cleanup crew but are not the type to just sit down and start watching tv and wait until they get there! They started trying to dry the house out themselves. The little boy threw a brick through a brand new Lexus SUV's windshield the next week! He said he thought it was bullet proof!!!!!!!! maybe but its for sure not brick-proof!!!!!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That little boy needs some serious help learning to control impulses. If he starts on animals next, he's a freaking sociopath.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> That little boy needs some serious help learning to control impulses. If he starts on animals next, he's a freaking sociopath.


 If he started with animals he would be a prime canidate to be a serial killer........I think I'll go ahead and report him...your right!:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

They need to put that boy in the dog kennel and let the dog run free. So they called you to come turn the water off to the tub and take pics??


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

al said:


> They need to put that boy in the dog kennel and let the dog run free. So they called you to come turn the water off to the tub and take pics??


 When the guy drove up into his driveway...he saw water running down those front steps. He immediately called me,I was trying to calm him down and direct him on what to do. The guy was freakin out and freakin out hard. That house is only 2 yrs old. He found the tub on and by then I was a few miles away so I continued on to see what was goin on and maybe help out. When I heard "water running down the front steps" I knew he was f'd. They couldn't find their camera and were freaking out so I grabbed mine and took a few pics and then helped move furniture. In the one pic she almost ran over me while i was taking the picture. It was bad...The man was sweeping water out the front door with a 24" push broom. They have a big black lab.....I have a partial pic of him but I didn't post it!!!!!! he was out his cage...and freaking out too!!!!!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'm surpriseed the kid would be able to sit. if that was my house his ass would be so sore he wouldnt be able to sit til he was 18. Was that a concrete slab under the wood floors or is there a crawl space? If a crawl space then the wood might be ok, cuz it would just run to the crawl space. Slab, it would just sit there and start warping.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Concrete slab. It warped bigtime....looked like the rocky mountains in there a few days later.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I did this house in Sarasota that had wood floors. They had an under counter ice machine from U-Line and it came with a factory installed pump. Well the ho hasnt moved in yet and for some reason they left the ice machine on when they came down for christmas. The pump had a crack in it and leaked for about 5 months before anyone came back down to the house. It caused about $30,000 in damage. Luckily it came out of U-lines pockets and not ours. I hate those ice machines. Nothing but problems.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

That little boy wouldnt be able to sit if he were my kid.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

If it were my kid i would convince him im giving him up for adoption and send him to a family members house for a week with no extra clothing. Then wile he was away remove everything in his room but a mattress on the floor and tell him to look at the walls. 

If i were there to clean up the problem. I would give the kid a big hug tell him thanks for giving away his Christmas to my kids this year because Santa just xed you out.


----------

